# Teilstring auslesen



## Guest (26. Apr 2006)

wie lese ich aus folgendem String am Besten die Zahlen aus?

String = (x,y)

x bzw. y sind die Zahlen die 1 bis n Stellen haben können. Die Zahlen werden immer in folgender Struktur aufbewahrt ( , ).

String x = ???
String y = ???

int zahl 1 = Integer.parseInt(x);
int zahl2 = Integer.parseInt(y);


----------



## SebiB90 (26. Apr 2006)

```
String s = "(4,5)";
String s1 = s.subString(1,s.length()-2); //damit die klammern weg kommen
String[] zahlen = s1.split(",");//bei , strings trennen
int zahl1 = Integer.parseInt(zahlen[0]);//1. zahl parsen
int zahl2 = Integer.parseInt(zahlen[1]);//2. zahl parsen
```
ungetestet


----------



## dieta (26. Apr 2006)

Ich würd's so machen:

```
String s = ...;
//...
String[] spl = s.substring(1, s.length()-1).split(",");
String x = spl[0];
String y = spl[1];
```
Dabei entfernst du mit dem "substring" erst mal die Klammern. Dann teilst du den String an dem Komma in zwei Teilstrings (die beiden Zahlen) auf.

[edit]Zum 2. mal in 40 Beiträgen 2.[/edit]


----------



## Kawa-Mike (26. Apr 2006)

schreib in Zeile 3 st.split(",",2), dann ist sichergestellt, das du mindestens 2 Strings hast, und setze die parseInt() in einen try-catch Block, um die Fehler abzufangen.


----------



## SebiB90 (26. Apr 2006)

dieta hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [edit]Zum 2. mal in 40 Beiträgen 2.[/edit]


tja pech 
naja aber du müsstest da ein fehler haben, denn der index beginnt bei 0 also wäre length()-1 bis ende des strings, also -2 damit ein zeichen weg gelassen wird.


----------



## Illuvatar (26. Apr 2006)

dieta hat Recht.



			
				API.String.substring(int hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Returns a new string that is a substring of this string. The substring begins at the specified beginIndex and *extends to the character at index endIndex - 1.* Thus the length of the substring is endIndex-beginIndex.


----------



## SebiB90 (26. Apr 2006)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dieta hat Recht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm.. ok, arbeite nicht so oft damit*ausredeSuch*^^


----------

